# UberSUV ??



## 709394 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi, all friend here, can somebody give me any comment or suggestion in UberSUV ?? If I use the Infinity Q60 for the UberSUV service, is it good to earn money to compare the UBerX or UberXL ?? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Open the rider app. Zoom into an area where you plan on driving. Observe the suvs for 1 hour straight. Write down how many suvs dissapear and dont reappear. Understand that they most likely got minimum fare. Still want to do this?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

UberBlack/SUV is expensive to get started you're basically starting a your own livery service. Most Black/SUV drivers do it to get private clients and fill down time. 
Also Noone can tell you how much you'll make or if it's worth it without knowing your market. Instead of posting the vehicle subforum you should talk to people in your markets subforum 

I looked long and hard at doing UBERSUV but the upfront cost and the crazy insurance premium for a commercial livery policy just wasn't worth it to me and I'm in an amazing market for UBERSUV with the airport being far from the city and mountain resorts all around 100 miles away 
I'm sticking to uber xl/select


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ARD said:


> Do need commercial driving license and for hire tags with UberSUV?, If not, then you should not need commercial insurance.


100% you need Commercial Insurance, it's your state and local government regulation that would determine whether you need commercial license and tags. Check with your DMV, that has nothing to do with Uber.

Uber just needs commercial insurance. They don't necessarily care whether you follow your local government regulations beyond that as you are the one that is on the hook for such liability.

In Dallas, Uber lists that it requires the City of Dallas Drivers Permit and Vehicle Permit. That may not necessarily mean it requires the tags to be registered as Commercial.

You fall under Washington DC, which if you look at the requirements under SUV, it requires:

Commercial insurance
A model year of 2013 or newer
Black exteriors in excellent condition
Black leather or vinyl interiors with no tears
Seats for at least 6 passengers in addition to the driver
All new vehicles added to UberSUV are required to also receive uberX and uberXL requests
That last one is killer...

Also, the MDX is not listed as an acceptable model...

Cadillac - Escalade ESV
Chevrolet - Suburban (LT or LTZ)
GMC - Yukon XL
Infiniti - QX56
Lincoln - Navigator or Navigator L
Mercedes Benz - GL-Class, R-350


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ARD said:


> Cheers, SteveK2016
> I have seen the MDX on the approved list for Black, SUV, Select, XL and X. For Black and SUV the ext/int must be black leather.
> Yes, commercial insurance needed for Black and SUV but no for hire plates or commercial license for SUV.
> The acceptable car model list is only partial.
> ...


Where have you seen that list because the list i posted is from Ubers website for your specific market. You cannot go by other markets lists and i wouldn't trust 3rd party sites making claims either.

Why would theybintentionally leave out the standard escalade, tahoe and standard Yukon when it would have been easy to include? Other markets allow both types of sizes and list them accordingly. I would triple check before spending the money.

Save yourself heart ache and headaches and double check at a greenlight gun and hear the words come from an actual uber employee directly. Get it in writing if you can.


----------

